
Retiring the Green Padlock - splitbrain
https://medium.com/@mattholt/retiring-the-green-padlock-149010086e6d
======
Gaelan
Does the author of the post have any affiliation with a browser vendor? Are
chrome or Firefox planning on implementing it?

~~~
mholt
No; I'm the author of the Caddy web server. No affiliation with browsers.

